
Show HN: Cheap Transcription offers the cheapest and fastest transcription - middle1
https://cheaptranscription.io
======
karmakaze
The site says super fast, then goes on to say minutes instead of hours. I was
expecting streaming, near real-time transcription.

------
middle1
just submitted one audio to text startup, another startup text to audio
upvoted. ALL in a few minutes interval. Seems to be popular this kind of
startups.

